# RG?



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Anybody here of these?I recently got 1 for free.And it misfires alot.Weird thing is it only misfires in D/A mode only,pull the hammer back everytime and BANG.U think i need a new firing pin?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, I am familiar with them.

No offense, but I've always called them Royal Gunk (prounced junk).

If Jennings made revolvers ......


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

HA :smt082

I had one in high school. I cocked it and the hammer went flying over my shoulder. I had less than 100 rounds through it.


----------



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

*I have one*

I have one it's a 22 revolver same thing happins it works fine if I pull the hammer but d/a it will miss almost every time mine was also free lol glad I diddent pay for it


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Wondering if its even worht fixing or turning it into a wall hanger.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had a couple of them. One a 22 revolver and the other a 25 acp belly gun. They are made by a company that also makes some machine tools. I really don't understand why they couldn't bring the quality up some on them. The revolver fell out of time and got a little messy and not fun to shoot. I actually shot and killed a raccoon with the 25 from about 10 yards. I was really surprised that it worked truth be told. I don't think I could have made that shot again with that weapon. It was all over the place when trying to target shooting.

Personally I don't like them and wouldn't have another. The quality is just not good enough to make me want another one.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad i got it for free then.Ill check @ the shooting range.If not it becomes a wall hanger.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

*I have*

..several of these. Not because they are necessarily great guns, 'cause they aren't. I was just curious about them. At one time, I think before 1968, this company (in Germany) made several grades of guns. I eventually found one of their 38 special revolvers which is a pretty good gun.
Alot of their 22's are low grade guns, but I like them for plinking, I've got many, many parts for them that I've picked up over the years, so they are easy for me to fix. I usually pick them up pretty cheap because nobody else wants them. I always check them over under a scope before firing them.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I had a .22 snubbie way-back-when and it was a fairly good shooter. The only thing I didn't like about it was having to pull the cylinder and use the pin to eject the empties and reload. It never failed to fire though, and was as accurate as a .22 snubbie can be. I now have a model 66 which is the single action cowboy style RG, which my brother-in-law gave me. The model 66 is by far the best .22 that RG made. Mine is well worn but still shoots good.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*bullmack*



Mr.clean said:


> Anybody here of these?I recently got 1 for free.And it misfires alot.Weird thing is it only misfires in D/A mode only,pull the hammer back everytime and BANG.U think i need a new firing pin?


 ( My mother had one. It got knocked off the kitchen counter & broke into 4 pieces. I'm glad I didn't shoot it) Bullmack


----------

